# Travel Destinations > Indian Sub-Continent >  Subcontinent

## Watints

A subcontinent is a large, relatively self-contained landmass forming a subdivision of a continent. By dictionary entries, the term subcontinent signifies "having a certain geographical or political independence" from the rest of the continent,[1] or "a vast and more or less self-contained subdivision of a continent."[2]
Geographical map of the Indian subcontinent


Used on its own in English, the phrase "the Subcontinent" commonly refers to the Indian subcontinent.[3][4] Generally, the Indian subcontinent includes the countries of India, Pakistan, Bangladesh, Nepal, Bhutan, Maldives and Sri Lanka. The region largely comprises a peninsula of Asia south of the Himalayas and constitutes a geoculturally distinct region within Asia. The region contains desert, plateau, rain forest, mountains and a myriad of languages, races, and religions.

----------


## sukamin123

Thank you for your post. I have read through some similar topics! However, your post gave me a very special impression, unlike other articles. I hope you continue to have valuable articles like these or more to share with everyone! run 3

----------


## Billie34

Excellent post. Very interesting and instructive. Absolutely fantastic posting!

----------

